# Possible to Rent Out my Worldmark Week at Yellowstone?



## smmatrix (Apr 24, 2017)

We are booked mid-August for a week in Yellowstone and things are popping up suggesting we may not be able to go .  I think this is a high demand week.  

Can the senior Worldmark owners here advise on whether this reservation can be sold?  Or, what would you do... give it back to Worldmark or sell the week to some lucky family?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2017)

Personally, I'd give it back to WM.  But I say that as I'm too lazy to coordinate for a rental.  Beyond that, YES, it should be mostly easy to rent _especially_ if the dates align with the eclipse.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 24, 2017)

Yellowstone in the summer is a high demand week.  If it is mid august it might also be near eclipse but without looking up the exact path I don't know how much that impacts WY.

You can rent this but it depends on how you obtained it.  Got it through RCI, then NO, you can't rent.  Got it through Worldmark, the rent as you like.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2017)

The eclipse is Aug 21 st., so if your dates include this date it's worth a BUNDLE. I've seen modest hotels in the totality zone go for over $500/night with a 3 night minimum.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 24, 2017)

Your a bit too far north for a total eclipse but you are close enough with nearby things to do to make it worthwhile.  If you have the right dates.

https://www.greatamericaneclipse.com/wyoming/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 24, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> The eclipse is Aug 21 st., so if your dates include this date it's worth a BUNDLE. I've seen modest hotels in the totality zone go for over $500/night with a 3 night minimum.



I have some for rent, not in yellowstone, but elsewhere.  But it is finding the right audience that is hard.  I have a had 1 inquiry.  just 1. No takers (yet).


----------



## ronparise (Apr 24, 2017)

airB&B ads

pretty sure these are all for the worldmark property

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/13370006?location=worldmark Yellowstone National Park&s=9UApa8PC
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/15290002?location=worldmark Yellowstone National Park&s=9UApa8PC
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/11086571?location=worldmark Yellowstone National Park&s=9UApa8PC
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/2985343?location=worldmark Yellowstone National Park&s=9UApa8PC

craigs list ads

https://bozeman.craigslist.org/vac/6099314276.html
https://bozeman.craigslist.org/vac/6099364681.html
https://bozeman.craigslist.org/search/vac?query=west+yellowstone&availabilityMode=0

id call some of these advertisers. They may be able to give you some advice, or they may have someone to refer to you (offer a referral fee)


----------



## presley (Apr 24, 2017)

High demand. Advertise it for rent here on Tug in the marketplace. If you don't have any takers by the time you need to cancel without penalty, cancel it.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 25, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yellowstone in the summer is a high demand week.  If it is mid august it might also be near eclipse but without looking up the exact path I don't know how much that impacts WY.



With Yellowstone in the NW corner of Wyoming, it completely misses the park.

https://www.greatamericaneclipse.com/wyoming/


----------



## smmatrix (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  We actually live on a farm in the exact eclipse path four miles south of Monmouth, Oregon but honestly don't see the big deal in viewing it.  I think a large meteor speeding past planet Earth would be much more of a spectacular show.  Haha.  I've thought of charging admission to the masses to come to our vineyard here to view the eclipse. 

Anyway, thank you all for the suggestions.  Seems the Yellowstone rental market isn't as strong as I thought.   I'll probably just post it on the boards here at TUG for other members pleasure.  Another thought was to possibly deposit it into DAE or similar service.  I've never done it before but I understand if you deposit a premium week, you can almost have your pick of anything out there?  Any thoughts on this?  [Date removed to prevent this crom becoming an ad.]


----------



## jrogersok (Jun 17, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Your a bit too far north for a total eclipse but you are close enough with nearby things to do to make it worthwhile.  If you have the right dates.
> 
> https://www.greatamericaneclipse.com/wyoming/



I see you have plans for Fiji in 2019 -- can you book that far out with Worldmark?  We are new owners and still trying to learn the ropes.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 17, 2017)

I am NOT booked in Fiji at a Worldmark, I am booked in Fiji in 2019 with Tradewinds.


----------

